# Chinese-Canadians in the Canadian Army



## FJAG (25 May 2019)

This Chinese-Canadian Vet Fought In WWII And Battled Racism On Home Soil
Until 1944, Chinese-Canadians were not permitted to join the army.
By Charmaine Noronha



> The year was 1939. Germany had launched an attack against Poland; two days later, France and Britain declared war on Germany, spurring the start of the Second World War.
> 
> Thousands of miles away in Cumberland, B.C., then-teenager Gordon Quan dreamed of joining the Canadian Army. But, there was just one problem: he is Chinese-Canadian.
> 
> ...



See article here:

https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/entry/chinese-canadian-veterans-wwii_ca_5cdf0d10e4b09e057803c38a

See video about Chinese-Canadians and Force 136 here:

https://youtu.be/zyR-45QROac

 :cheers:


----------



## Old Sweat (25 May 2019)

https://army.ca/forums/threads/36141/post-291170.html#msg291170

This link is for a 2005 thread I started that refers to four Chinese-Canadian soldiers who served with the Australian Z Force in Borneo and were all aware the Military Medal.


----------

